# CO2 Tubing, the good the bad, what do i get?



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Im starting a pressurized Co2 system for my 55 long and have a tank and regulator lined up, but where should i get tubing, and any reccomendations on brands, makes, models, etc ad nauseum?


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Also, has anyone had experience with the blueline regulator? I was able to pick one up relatively inexpensively, so any feedback?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

The silicone stuff leaks the most Co2.

Last I heard Rex was still selling the black Clippard Co2 PROOF tubing. It's not very flexible but would work well for an external reactor.

Vinyl tubing is cheap and you can buy it pretty much anywhere. It has a very good resistance to Co2 leakage and it's pliable enough to run directly to an external/internal reactor or a glass diffuser. 

Long story short, if you're using an internal reactor or a diffuser disk (glass or plastic) or an airstone or anything that requires soft hose to make bends or keep stress off the connections, use vinyl. The PROOF stuff is too stiff for that. If you're running to an external reactor use the PROOF stuff. Avoid the silicone stuff since vinyl is just as functional and has much less leakage.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Never heard of Blueline. Got a link?

Look for Clippard CO2 proof tubing. I thing Rex Grigg may have some for sale.

Mike


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, i guess i forgot to mention ill be plumbing an external reactor to a filstar. woot.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.championlighting.com/product.php?productid=17305&cat=348&page=1

is the link for the regulator


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The Clippard tubing is not that stiff. I can wrap it around a finger.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The black clippard proof air tubing was quite hard to put on my glass diffuser, the diameter of the tubing was smaller than the connection on the diffuser which made it difficult.

By the way, that looks like a Milwauke regulator!


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't want people to think of RO unit tubing or anything extreme. 

Here are some pictures I took in the past to compare the two. Equal lengths. Brass check valve (from Rex) as a counterweight. Also, notice that I couldn't get the Clippard all the way over the air pump.

The Clippard is high quality stuff, just not good to use as a multi-purpose tubing. For situations that require it's strengths it's excellent to use. That's why I think it's great for external reactors but not the best choice for internal stuff. Now, you can run it to the check valve and then run something softer from the check valve down into the tank.

Silicone:










Clippard:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh gee, do those pics sort of look like what I think it is ... lol


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

random_alias said:


> The silicone stuff leaks the most Co2.
> 
> Last I heard Rex was still selling the black Clippard Co2 PROOF tubing. It's not very flexible but would work well for an external reactor.
> 
> ...


This tubing is flexible enough and IMO has great wall shape retention. If the 90 into the tank is a big deal (using a diffuser) find some Stainless Steel tubing and use it to go up and over the rim.

We have a pretty good scrap yard over in the East Bay so I'll see if I can stop by next Saturday and dig for some SS pipe small enough to be used as an intermediary. They go by the market price per LB so a few SS tubes shouldn’t be much. I wanted some for other projects as well.


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

The factorys in my area use allot of Clippard products. I'm a bit familar with the products thay offer. Which Clippard product are you refering to urethane or vinyl? Hose or tubing?

CJ


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Polyurethane. 

Hose or tubing....I have never actually had anyone able to explain the difference.


----------



## steve5520 (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Polyurethane the only co2 PROOF tubing or are there any others? For example, Tygon lab tubing. Just wondered.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Smaller numbers are better.


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not really concerned with CO2 loss leaking through the tubing. I figure more is going to leak out from the connectors, and even more is going to be lost to the atmosphere from water movement, than is going to be wasted by leaking through standard air line tubing. Even if you are using a pressurized CO2 system you are still dealing with a very small amount of pressure inside the tubing unless you have something blocking the end of the tubing generating a back pressure like a needle valve at the aquarium end of the tubing instead of at the regulator end. 

Standard air line tubing does become hard and brittle with age, and this happens even faster when you are running CO2 through it, but it is cheap, readily available, easy to replace, and serves the purpose.

I think you are just creating more work and expense for yourself by looking for specialty tubing.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I too used this frame of mind when setting up my first co2 rig. As stated it serves the purpose for and short term. Problem is your tube gradually gets worse so the bubble count will continue to be bumped up over time to maintain co2 levels. Not ideal for your noggin to keep checking and re checking the concentration.

So the nice thing about having a rated hose is you know all the co2 is sent to the reactor/diffuser. For a couple bucks sent to Rex I have sent several $ back in my pocket. It will take months to use the 20g tank with no leakage.

No fuss finding it. Just keep my eye on the swap and shop each week and things I need just pop up lately. Plus Rex is the co2 parts man, all well selected materials.


vidiots said:


> I am not really concerned with CO2 loss leaking through the tubing. I figure more is going to leak out from the connectors, and even more is going to be lost to the atmosphere from water movement, than is going to be wasted by leaking through standard air line tubing. Even if you are using a pressurized CO2 system you are still dealing with a very small amount of pressure inside the tubing unless you have something blocking the end of the tubing generating a back pressure like a needle valve at the aquarium end of the tubing instead of at the regulator end.
> 
> Standard air line tubing does become hard and brittle with age, and this happens even faster when you are running CO2 through it, but it is cheap, readily available, easy to replace, and serves the purpose.
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Aug 27, 2005)

would some type of rigid tubing like copper or aluminium with compression fittings work?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

dodgefreak8 said:


> would some type of rigid tubing like copper or aluminium with compression fittings work?



Sure. But that's a lot of work and rather expensive.

Silicone tubing can lose 6% of the CO2 per foot of tubing. If you are leaking gas though the connectors then you have other problems. I build a lot of CO2 regulators and none of them leak.

If you have a distance to go to the tank from the cylinder (more than 5-6') then I always suggest putting the needle valve close to the tank. Makes adjusting the bubble counts easier.

The tubing and fittings I use and sell are rated to 100 psi for the single barb fittings. We never come close to approaching that.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I suggest going with what Rex has if he has any of the clippard stuff available. Or go to US plastics and buy a ton cheap. I use this stuff: 

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...=USPlastic&category_name=7513&product_id=8660

And yes, its very pliable...just like regular silicone tubing, but a tad bit more firm.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Didn't want to make a new thread for this, so I'm reviving this one.

Clippard sells nylon and urethane tubing: http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_tubing/Default.asp

On this site: Search the polyurethane tubing has higher leakage rates than vinyl. Would the nylon Clippard tubing be the way to go then?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I just got common polyethelyne tubing from Lowes, its cheap and rated pretty high (better than the polyurethane and vinyl). Its very stiff though and your pretty much stuck with foggy white color, but if you dont want to make a special order online you can get this stuff at Lowes/HD. Once your underwater you can always switch to a more flexable material too.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I've noticed my Clippard tubing seemed to get a little more flexible after the first few months of use, but it may have just been my imagination. BTW, it works just fine for my internal power reactor.

Tommy


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> Polyurethane.
> 
> Hose or tubing....I have never actually had anyone able to explain the difference.



Polyurethane has higher leakage than your normal vinyl tubing.

Search


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

But vinyl can break down much quicker. And the difference is about 10% of very little indeed.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone use nylon tubing before?


----------

